# Psychological effects of Anabolic Steroids



## em one tee (Apr 29, 2012)

It seems to me that this topic gets largely ignored by the bodybuilding community.  It is either simply neglected or perhaps users are unaware of the positive and negative effects on the human psyche. I myself am quite unaware on certain effects but I strongly believe they exist.

I was hoping perhaps people in this sub-forum could share their experiences with AAS (prohormones count as well) and describe and reflect on how (or if) the particular androgen(s) affected you.

Personally I felt more cons than pros with each cycle regarding my way of thinking and general well-being. I would get a feeling of confidence and invincibility with most of my cycles while on and would overall feel like I had no fears or restrictions as I burst through lifting plateaus and such. The cons however, would only perpetuate with each successive cycle and I slowly felt like I was losing myself or the person I used to be.  I became more selfish, less caring about things that mattered, less loving, and would often times get depressed for no apparent reason. 

These feelings and attitudes may or may not be due directly from AAS but I know that when I started to fall it was after my first cycle. Now i'm taking a long break from AAS and I feel like i'll never be the person my family and friends knew.  

Also if anyone has any interesting studies on this topic to post, please post up


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 29, 2012)

maybe you're gay bro..


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 30, 2012)

It's ok bro if they're your real friends they will accept your newfound love of the penis


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 30, 2012)

lol I guess I got an infraction for that...


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 30, 2012)

see me, i get confidence. i already am better then everyone else and i know this but it gets even better u no?


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 30, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> lol I guess I got an infraction for that...



so glad i saw this b4 i couldn't edit my post anymore lmao =o


----------



## the_predator (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like you need to get on trt


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats how Barney felt but he never looked back


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 30, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> It's ok bro if they're your real friends they will accept your newfound love of the penis



I thought it was funny.

But in my brief experience with them so far i feel it just amplifies your attitude that you already had. For example im still the loving, uplifting kind person I was. But I have always had a temper, about small things. Like getting my coat zipper caught on my door as I walk in my house. The door might not make it now, whereas before I would just swear a lot.

So what im saying, is it sounds like you were depressed b4 hand, and tried to use AAS to create the physical image you wanted for yourself, thinking it would make your self image better.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 30, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> I thought it was funny.
> 
> But in my brief experience with them so far i feel it just amplifies your attitude that you already had. For example im still the loving, uplifting kind person I was. But I have always had a temper, about small things. Like getting my coat zipper caught on my door as I walk in my house. The door might not make it now, whereas before I would just swear a lot.
> 
> So what im saying, is it sounds like you were depressed b4 hand, and tried to use AAS to create the physical image you wanted for yourself, thinking it would make your self image better.



there may be some truth to this.. im very even tempered naturally, but when im geared up i swear a ton but dont go past that thankfully.


----------



## trackstar19 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think certain roids just make me a bit more cranky at times. I'm on 800mg of tren e, 250mg of test e, 500mg mast e, and about to add in 60mg of winny ED for the final touches of my contest prep.... even on 800mg of tren e i'm still a nice friendly dude that likes to defuse situations when i go out as opposed to start/instigate them. An example would be i was out saturday night and this guy called my buddy out on wearing his v-neck... and then under his breath also commented on my tank top. I didn't really care and let it go since the kid was scrawny and clearly mouthing off to look cool in front of his friends... my friend however wouldnt let it go. He went right up to him and was like "you got a problem with my v-neck? why are you being such a douchebag?" and all i could think is "oh geez, here we go again. my small buddy is going to instigate this fight and then i'm gonna have to finish it"... so when i walk up as well the kid literally starts apologizing, claims he doesnt want any trouble. Tells us how he has a kid, etc. and says how i'm intimidating looking and he doesnt want anything to do with a fight. Then he bought us a bunch of free shots. So the moral there is that i could care less the kid said a stupid comment... even while on 800mg of tren e and a host of other roids, whereas my natural buddy was freaking out over it. I think as somebody else above said, the drugs just tend to amplify how your personality is when off of them. if you're a dick off roids you're likely going to be even more of a dick when on. But if you're a friendly, calm, collected guy you'll probably still be that way when on.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

My wife tells me I'm a dick on _and _off cycle.
I feel a tad more homicidal on tren.
All these fucking bunk AI's going around doesn't help matters either.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 30, 2012)

I think using AAS will bring out whatever person you already are. Meaning if you seem to have a temper, you will become a jackass to be around or you may be more pissed off.

Meaning you could be a confident person off cycle, and while on cycle your confidence is so high that people see you as self-centered.

Meaning if you have an sleeping/anxiety problem, some gear could really bring these out and make the cycle horrible for you.

It's risk for reward. I personally see more pros and my overall well-being is better and many notice a change. Each person reacts differently of course.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 30, 2012)

I fucked a cat once.


----------



## gettinwood (Apr 30, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> I fucked a cat once.



I bet that was some good pussy.


----------



## gettinwood (Apr 30, 2012)

For real I laughed so hard when I read that I farted...maybe even sharted I'll have to check.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 30, 2012)

I've never experienced any psychological effects, outside of a gym setting. I was so excited to get a taste of that "sense of well-being" but ... no dice. Just normal life. Nothing different psychologically. As I've stated before, I'm susceptible to just about every other side effect to AAS (oily forehead, fairly bad acne breakouts, etc.) and I'll put on crazy gains ... but no psychological effect.

Other than an extra "something" in the gym (strength, determination, etc.), my emotional state is no different in daily life.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 30, 2012)

Winstrol = erratic, skittish and sexual predator 
Test =  happy and no brain fog
Tren =  divorce and stab mailman
Equipoise  =  fuckall
Nandrolone = brain fog and wherzmydick
Masteron =  fuck fat girl in wheelchair and her midget sister


----------



## KelJu (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah I get massive psychological side effects from gear. But, I don't blame the gear, because I am already on anti-psychotic medication. The mood swings on cycle are horrendous. I can go from feeling like a God of destruction to crying in my car because the song I just heard was too beautiful to comprehend. My mood is unstable as is, but AS just makes it 10 times worse.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> maybe you're gay bro..



heyyy...


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm just on trt and now that the dosage was adjusted up by the non VA doc I'm loving the energy and feeling awake and alive again.  The last few weeks are rocking.  Were I taking extra things I'd likely stick to Primo for the lack of crazy ass sides and  not waking up chewing on dead homeless people


----------



## GMC1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> Winstrol = erratic, skittish and sexual predator
> Test =  happy and no brain fog
> Tren =  divorce and stab mailman
> Equipoise  =  fuckall
> ...




^^^^^
This is as close as it gets.....
I'm on 350 mg of Test P, Tren A, and Mast and my emotions are all over the place. Most of the time I feel like a GOD....then there are times when i feel Like GOD's little bitch.
Still looking for the fat chick in the wheelchair and her midget sister


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 30, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> Winstrol = erratic, skittish and sexual predator
> Test =  happy and no brain fog
> Tren =  divorce and stab mailman
> Equipoise  =  fuckall
> ...



^^Bahahaha! Looking forward to trying masteron then! Test just makes me feel great, confident, and I'm honestly a lot nicer to people on it and a lot less afraid to take changes. Tren made me a bit more aggressive and it would be much harder not to make mean jokes or snap back at people. Deca made me tired, lethargic, and generally want to hibernate. Never got mental effects from orals.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you guys stfu with this hippy ass nonsense? Feelings are a myth that bitches created.


Furthermore, I never noticed any change in behavior or mood when taking designer orals in high school, and once I ran my first test cycle I was so excited to get that beeling of well-being and sexual predation, but nothing. The only way I knew it was working was because I was getting insanely stronger, and had some acne pop up on my back. And because my nuts turned into raisins of course. But other than that, I haven't found a link between hormone levels and psychological well-being in my experience. My fucking bitch of a girlfriend swears there is a link though.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 30, 2012)

Its just what happens to some people when they mess with their endocrine system. 
Some people have no trouble bouncing back to their natural levels of all these hormones, but some don't bounce back to how they used to be and feel diff. If its teally bothering you go to an endo and make him get you back to normal.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em one tee (May 1, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> But in my brief experience with them so far i feel it just amplifies your attitude that you already had. For example im still the loving, uplifting kind person I was. But I have always had a temper, about small things. Like getting my coat zipper caught on my door as I walk in my house. The door might not make it now, whereas before I would just swear a lot.
> 
> So what im saying, is it sounds like you were depressed b4 hand, and tried to use AAS to create the physical image you wanted for yourself, thinking it would make your self image better.



You bring up a good point. Do the AAS's bring about new behaviors and feelings not experienced beforehand or do they excite existing behaviors? (Or both) It's a good question and one I can't really answer especially since it's hard to remember what I was like before my first cycle. 



trackstar19 said:


> I think certain roids just make me a bit more cranky at times. I'm on 800mg of tren e, 250mg of test e, 500mg mast e, and about to add in 60mg of winny ED for the final touches of my contest prep.... even on 800mg of tren e i'm still a nice friendly dude that likes to defuse situations when i go out as opposed to start/instigate them. An example would be i was out saturday night and this guy called my buddy out on wearing his v-neck... and then under his breath also commented on my tank top. I didn't really care and let it go since the kid was scrawny and clearly mouthing off to look cool in front of his friends... my friend however wouldnt let it go. He went right up to him and was like "you got a problem with my v-neck? why are you being such a douchebag?" and all i could think is "oh geez, here we go again. my small buddy is going to instigate this fight and then i'm gonna have to finish it"... so when i walk up as well the kid literally starts apologizing, claims he doesnt want any trouble. Tells us how he has a kid, etc. and says how i'm intimidating looking and he doesnt want anything to do with a fight. Then he bought us a bunch of free shots. So the moral there is that i could care less the kid said a stupid comment... even while on 800mg of tren e and a host of other roids, whereas my natural buddy was freaking out over it. I think as somebody else above said, the drugs just tend to amplify how your personality is when off of them. if you're a dick off roids you're likely going to be even more of a dick when on. But if you're a friendly, calm, collected guy you'll probably still be that way when on.



Thanks for sharing.



Pork Chop said:


> I fucked a cat once.





more details please.



teezhay said:


> I've never experienced any psychological effects, outside of a gym setting. I was so excited to get a taste of that "sense of well-being" but ... no dice. Just normal life. Nothing different psychologically. As I've stated before, I'm susceptible to just about every other side effect to AAS (oily forehead, fairly bad acne breakouts, etc.) and I'll put on crazy gains ... but no psychological effect.
> 
> Other than an extra "something" in the gym (strength, determination, etc.), my emotional state is no different in daily life.



Interesting. 



Glycomann said:


> Winstrol = erratic, skittish and sexual predator
> Test = happy and no brain fog
> Tren = divorce and stab mailman
> Equipoise = fuckall
> ...



lol'd IRL at each one. 

On a more serious note you bring up a phrase I'm all too familiar with - "brain fog."  Can't remember what I did 5 minutes ago let alone yesterday.  It's like a big cloud up in your head and makes having a job a bitch to keep.  Seriously my boss tells me all the time I need to pay more attention to detail and stop daydreaming. But i'm not daydreaming.


----------



## em one tee (May 1, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> I'm just on trt and now that the dosage was adjusted up by the non VA doc I'm loving the energy and feeling awake and alive again. The last few weeks are rocking. Were I taking extra things I'd likely stick to Primo for the lack of crazy ass sides and not waking up chewing on dead homeless people






LightBearer said:


> Its just what happens to some people when they mess with their endocrine system.
> Some people have no trouble bouncing back to their natural levels of all these hormones, but some don't bounce back to how they used to be and feel diff. If its teally bothering you go to an endo and make him get you back to normal.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Yeah I may need trt.  I have gotten full blood panels done twice. Once after first cycle and once after 3rd. Probably should get another one. My test levels were fine both times (well into the 700s) but not running pct or having low test probably has a lot to do with possible psychological side effects.


----------



## Freeway (May 1, 2012)

I don't really think you really understand what the sauce does to you until you actually come off. And yes you do experience different behavior and the people closest to you are the only ones who really notice and. care enough to tell you . I've been there and done that.


----------



## AugustWest (May 1, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Can you guys stfu with this hippy ass nonsense? Feelings are a myth that bitches created.



well I guess AAS do have some sort of psychological effect, thx for clearing that up


----------



## em one tee (May 1, 2012)

interesting study and first one performed in 1993 on male volunteers:
​


> Significant (_P_<.05) albeit subtle increases in symptom scores were observed during high-dose methyltestosterone administration compared with baseline in positive mood (euphoria, energy, and sexual arousal), negative mood (irritability, mood swings, violent feelings, and hostility), and cognitive impairment (distractibility, forgetfulness, and confusion). An acute manic episode was observed in one of the 20 subjects, representing a 5% incidence, even under these conservative conditions. An additional subject became hypomanic. Baseline characteristics including family psychiatric history or previous drug abuse did not predict symptom changes.​


^Neuropsychiatric Effects of Anabolic Steroids in Male Normal Volunteers, June 2, 1993, Su et al. 269 (21): 2760





Another one showing that methyltestosterone administration changes brain neurochemistry:



> Following MT administration, levels of 3-methoxy-4-hydroxyphenylglycol (MHPG)were significantly lower (mean ± SD, 103.8 ± 47vs 122.0 ± 50.7 pmol/mL; _P<.01), and 5-hydroxyindoleacetic acid(5-HIAA) levels were significantly higher (mean ± SD,104.7 ± 31.3 vs 86.9 ± 23.6 pmol/mL; P<.01).No significant MT-related changes were observed in CSF levelsof corticotropin, norepinephrine, cortisol, arginine vasopressin,prolactin, corticotropin-releasing hormone, ??-endorphin,and somatotropin release???inhibiting factor. Changes inCSF 5-HIAA significantly correlated with increases in "activation" symptoms(energy, sexual arousal, and diminished sleep) (r = 0.55; P= .02). No significant correlation was observed between changesin CSF and plasma MT, CSF MHPG, and behavioral symptoms._


_^ Arch Gen Psychiatry -- Abstract: Cerebrospinal Fluid and Behavioral Changes After Methyltestosterone Administration: Preliminary Findings, February 2001, Daly et al. 58 (2): 172






I should note that both studies were conducted on adult men. Good reading for those curious/interested._


----------



## Glycomann (May 1, 2012)

em one tee said:


> On a more serious note you bring up a phrase I'm all too familiar with - "brain fog."  Can't remember what I did 5 minutes ago let alone yesterday.  It's like a big cloud up in your head and makes having a job a bitch to keep.  Seriously my boss tells me all the time I need to pay more attention to detail and stop daydreaming. But i'm not daydreaming.



On a TRT+ dose of test and nothing else I have very good memory and mental acuity is good. Mentally that's the best I feel when it comes to hormone supplementation. But I feel just about as good off when I'm recovered.  But that first couple of weeks of a TRT+ dose of test and it feels really good mental acuity and memory wise.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 1, 2012)

There are psych effects to every drug you take. Keep that in mind


----------



## em one tee (May 1, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> On a TRT+ dose of test and nothing else I have very good memory and mental acuity is good. Mentally that's the best I feel when it comes to hormone supplementation. But I feel just about as good off when I'm recovered.  But that first couple of weeks of a TRT+ dose of test and it feels really good mental acuity and memory wise.



Yeah, I would think injecting/administering test is about the best AAS as far as mental and physical aspects go.  If one were to just cycle test, I would bet negative psychosocial side effects would be very rarely reported. 

If I could do it all over again I would just use 500-750mg a week of test and not touch a single synthetic hormone. Too late now


----------



## em one tee (May 1, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> There are psych effects to every drug you take. Keep that in mind



Maybe so, but it's worth identifying which drugs have the more preferrable psychological effects vs the ones that don't.  risk vs. reward


----------



## Deity (May 1, 2012)

M1T - Androgen rush for about 6 hours then.. just hit a PR.. going to bed. Pretty much mad hyper then tired, but beastly in all aspects. Very clear mind.
Dbol - Feel good wanna lift weights. Mood swings without an AI.
Test - Jailbait starts looking good, so do cougers which I'm not normally a fan of, outlook on life amplified towards positive, depression non existant, clarity of mind feel 16 again.. but better on high doses.
Tren - Yeah.. COME OVER HERE SO I CAN FUCKING STAB YOU WHILE I BITE YOUR EAR OFF LIKE MIKE TYSON, FUCK I WANNA HAVE SEX. Easily loosens a few screws makes me act on thoughts I wouldn't before hand, snap about little things, got told I was cheated on while taking it, put my fist through my cars console.
Deca - Slightly lower libido than Tren, less rape more feel good, joints feel awesome, mind much clearer.
Anavar - Not a god damn thing.
Superdrol - Strong, much less pronounced than M1T, not much difference in feeling though.
Anadrol - Strong, kinda hyper, Mixes very well with dbol and coffee LOL.


----------



## heavyiron (May 1, 2012)

Test and D-bol make me feel great. 

Tren makes me want to kill, seriously. This is THE road rage steroid. I have twice jumped out in traffic and confronted another driver.

Most other steroids I don't notice much on.

Coming off test or dropping the dose to HRT after very long runs is depressing. 

I can honestly say steroids make me less caring.


----------



## Digitalash (May 1, 2012)

superdrol makes me somewhat depressive and angsty, tren in my limited experience makes me anxious as hell and overly aggresive. Test I feel great, horny, happy, hungry. Dbol I feel awesome during workouts, kinda lethargic the rest of the day. Deca I don't notice anything, maybe mild appetite suppression and healthier joints, no libido issues


----------



## Pork Chop (May 1, 2012)

em one tee said:


> You bring up a good point. Do the AAS's bring about new behaviors and feelings not experienced beforehand or do they excite existing behaviors? (Or both) It's a good question and one I can't really answer especially since it's hard to remember what I was like before my first cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wish I could give you more detals sir but due to my plea agrement i am unable to discuss or disclose any information regarding that incident any futher. Lets say that I did have to rat / snitch on some of my best bodybuilding freinds that have also been intised to fuck the household pet due to there useage of AAS. I am so sorry but I did roll. During the investingation they showed me a PETA clip and I broke down. 

All I can say is be strong guys... Just because you think the family cat, dog, rabbit, hamster, etc.. looks beautiful and wants it,,, it is still wrong. And if you dont take my advice and still do it,,, please dont video tape it and post it on your face book page because it will come back to haunt you....


----------



## em one tee (May 1, 2012)

Deity said:


> M1T - Androgen rush for about 6 hours then.. just  hit a PR.. going to bed. Pretty much mad hyper then tired, but beastly  in all aspects. Very clear mind.



Sounds like my experience for the most part. M1T was crazy fun while on,  but is imo one of the hardest steroids to truly recover from.



heavyiron said:


> I can honestly say steroids make me less caring.



Yeah. I assume you're talking about things in general. Its hard to  notice that side effect at first until you start to find yourself not  giving a damn when you srew up and as emotional as a rock. 

If you're referring to relationships OTOH then I notice that too.  My  ex-girlfriend always got frustrated at how I rarely got angry with her.   (not kidding lol)  When she would start a fight about something she  didn't like about me I would just ignore it like it didn't bother me and  calmly tell her to chill out instead of addressing the issue. Before  cycling I prolly would've donkey punched her for nit-picking at me.  chicks like to fight  

Then again those^ behaviors may not be entirely due to my steroid use.  Just from what i've experienced I don't recognize my old self  doing/thinking those things.




Pork Chop said:


> I wish I could give you more detals sir but due  to my plea agrement i am unable to discuss or disclose any information  regarding that incident any futher. Lets say that I did have to rat /  snitch on some of my best bodybuilding freinds that have also been  intised to fuck the household pet due to there useage of AAS. I am so  sorry but I did roll. During the investingation they showed me a PETA  clip and I broke down.
> 
> All I can say is be strong guys... Just because you think the family  cat, dog, rabbit, hamster, etc.. looks beautiful and wants it,,, it is  still wrong. And if you dont take my advice and still do it,,, please  dont video tape it and post it on your face book page because it will  come back to haunt you....



I was half joking but shit you were serious.  That's fucked up bro.  Libido must've been to the point where you want to fuck the first thing that moves.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 2, 2012)

LMAO,  HELL no I didnt fuck a damn cat bro, what the hell,  lol


----------



## USMC (May 2, 2012)

More and more those 18 and 19 yr old sluts are begging for your cock, literally begging for it, and it gets harder and harder to say no. Although you still say no, than your wife swears you said yes and you want to smash her head through a wall, all the while wanting to jump off a roof.

Yeah thats 525mg of Test, 825mg of Tren and 525 of Mast weekly in EOD pins.


----------



## exphys88 (May 2, 2012)

Tren makes me a sexual predator and very possessive of my wife.  It's as if all of a sudden, I can't handle males looking at her.


----------



## keith1569 (May 2, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Tren makes me a sexual predator and very possessive of my wife.  It's as if all of a sudden, I can't handle males looking at her.



Me to!! But at the same time I like it. The aggression and possessiveness

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------

